# Justice League: Rohschnitt von Zack Snyder ist fast 5 Stunden lang



## Darkmoon76 (6. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Rohschnitt von Zack Snyder ist fast 5 Stunden lang* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Rohschnitt von Zack Snyder ist fast 5 Stunden lang*


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2019)

Das könnte dem Film durchaus gut tun, denn einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte bei dem Film ist der absolut nichtssagende Bösewicht ohne jegliche Hintergrundgeschichte.


----------



## matrixfehler (6. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das könnte dem Film durchaus gut tun, denn einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte bei dem Film ist der absolut nichtssagende Bösewicht ohne jegliche Hintergrundgeschichte.



Vermutlich setzen die DC-Filme an dieser Stelle auch etwas "Comic-Kenntnisse" voraus. Ich glaube nämlich, dass "Steppenwolf" und "Darkside" durchaus einen echten Hintergrund in diesem Universum haben.
Aber in dem Film ist das natürlich nicht so wirklich rübergekommen, der Charakter hätte mehr Zeit zum Aufbau verdient.

Dennoch hat mir der Film sehr gut gefallen. Ich fand ihn jedenfalls besser als das "Avengers-Gedöns" von Marvel...


----------



## Loosa (7. Dezember 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das könnte dem Film durchaus gut tun, denn einer meiner Hauptkritikpunkte bei dem Film ist der absolut nichtssagende Bösewicht ohne jegliche Hintergrundgeschichte.



Aus einem Rohschnitt könnte man den Film anders formen, das schon. Wobei die grundlegende Richtung durch Drehbuch, Storyboard und daraus folgendem Dreh natürlich vorgegeben bleibt. Man könnte aber wohl manches hervorheben, anderes kürzen. Ein anderer Stil, eine andere Erzählart. Im Schnitt ist vieles möglich. Vielleicht steckt da ja auch Material für mehr Bösewicht drin. Und vielleicht wäre es mit Snyder ein Erfolg geworden, wer weiß.

Aber ein 5 Stunden "assembly cut" ist nichts, was man mal eben veröffentlichen kann. Rohschnitte in so einer Länge sind keine Seltenheit. Siehe Antwort auf den Tweet im Artikel.
(Regisseure wie Spielberg bilden eine absolut krasse Ausnahme. Der schneidet schon schon vorab im Kopf und dreht nur das was er wirklich braucht.)
Das ist noch ganz am Anfang des Prozesses. Nach der Materialsichtung wird erstmal alles grob aneinander gehängt. Das wäre sterbenslangweilig anzusehen. Außerdem fehlen fast alle Spezialeffekte. Die kommen erst dazu, wenn der Schnitt Form annimmt, sonst wäre die Nachbearbeitung unbezahlbar. Kennt man ja von diversen Bonusinhalten.

Da können die Fans noch so sehr einen "Snyder-Cut" fordern. Wegen eines zwei Jahre alten Flops wird sicher nicht nochmal die komplette Post Production, mit mehreren Studios und hunderten Mitarbeitern, neu angeworfen. Wo soll das Geld wieder reinkommen? Der Film brachte Warner so schon $50-100 Mio Verlust. Dem wird keiner mehr Geld hinterher werfen.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (7. Dezember 2019)

Wenns nicht gerade Kurzfilmen, nen ARD Tatort ist oder Hai Alarm auf Mallorca sind Rohschnitte von Kinofilmen in der Regel sowieso 4-5 Stunden, und es gibt nochmal soviel gefilmtes Material. Wieso ist das hier jetzt so besonders? Außer vllt das der Film am Ende murks war und man sich fragt ob aus den vielen Stunden Filmmaterial nichts besseres zu machen war?


----------



## pineappletastic (7. Dezember 2019)

Ein Grundproblem der letzten Snyder Filme war ja vor allem die Länge der Skripte. BvS soll wohl bescheidene 600+ Seiten lang gewesen sein. So hat sich der Film auch angefühlt. Gefühlte 3 Filme, die in einem Film zusammengeklatscht wurden. Justice League hatte da wohl ähnliche Probleme und das hat man dem Film auch angemerkt. Ich versteh auch nicht, woher der Anspruch seitens Warner und DC kam, ausm Nichts so ein Cinematic Universe herbeizuzaubern. Man of Steel, Batman vs Superman, Wonder Woman und dann direkt Justice League. Da fragt man sich schon, wer solche Entscheidungen trifft.


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2019)

Wobei: Interessanterweise funktioniert Watchmen diesbezüglich ja recht gut: 
Da gibt es die Origin Stories der einzelnen Helden, für die man sich aber auch entsprechend Zeit nimmt.

In den 2h von JL hingegen bekommt man iirc von keinem einzigen der Handvoll neuen Helden eine Origin Story präsentiert ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Dezember 2019)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, woher der Anspruch seitens Warner und DC kam, ausm Nichts so ein Cinematic Universe herbeizuzaubern. Man of Steel, Batman vs Superman, Wonder Woman und dann direkt Justice League. Da fragt man sich schon, wer solche Entscheidungen trifft.



Sicherlich niemand, der Ahnung vom Geschichtenerzählen hat. Umso irritierender, da Marvel ja vorgemacht hat wie es geht. Das ist ein schon ein bisschen wie einen Elfmeter vorm leeren Tor zu verschießen...

Im Übrigen finde ich es ein Unding, Szenen in Trailern zu verwenden, die dann nicht im fertigen Film zu sehen sind.


----------

